
Ask HN: Guides for first-time smartphone users? - kratom_sandwich
This might sound strange but I am in my mid-twenties and I have never used a smartphone (still rocking an old Sony Ericsson C902 and a Blackberry Pearl). Time, however, has caught up and I just bought a used iPhone SE and a nano-SIM-card should arrive by mail soon.<p>I am not a laymen when it comes to computers, but are there any websites &#x2F; resources particularly suited for people like me who are late to the smartphone party?
======
runjake
The iPhone User Guide is a great place to start:

[https://support.apple.com/guide/iphone/welcome/ios](https://support.apple.com/guide/iphone/welcome/ios)

------
0x1221
You really don't need a guide. Enjoy using your new phone.

